

Ask HN: policy for favoring primary sources over linkbaity content farms? - laconian

I am sick of following links on HN that are poorly written, ad-filled, linkbaity rehashes of primary sources that are already freely available elsewhere on the Internet. I think it would improve the quality of content on HN and disincentivize the content farms if HN had a policy of favoring novel content or primary sources over the rehashes, and encouraging editors to redirect submissions to their primary sources.
======
pg
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

